# Firefox for iOS Now Available for Preview



## JMH3143 (Jun 18, 2012)

> *Preview to collect feedback* Our goal is to create a great browsing experience for iOS with Firefox. With this first public preview we will be collecting feedback in one country, before we extend availability to get feedback in a few more countries prior to a full public launch. Feedback from this preview release will help us build new features and bring Firefox for iOS to the App Store in rest of the world later this year. If you are interested in being notified when Firefox is available in your country, sign up here.
> 
> *Features we are collecting feedback on
> *
> This preview release features Intelligent Search, which provides suggested search results and the choice of search providers.


https://blog.mozilla.org/futurereleases/2015/09/03/firefox-for-ios-now-available-for-preview/


----------

